# Coders Needed! Remote - We are looking for E/M



## CLBLUE (Feb 23, 2016)

We are looking for E/M, Cardiology and multi-specialty coders. There are 4 positions currently open. 

Position: Onsite Full Time Permanent or Contract Medical Coder

Location: Remote or In Jersey City Office 
CPC or equivalent. CPC-A’s are also welcome to submit their resumes for consideration.

Minimum Experience: 2+ Years
Multi-Specialty, EM, Wound Care Experience a plus.

Please send your resume to Cadcareers@caduc.com and cblue@caduc.com. 
This is an immediate opening and you will receive a response within 24 hours with additional information and to set up a time for an interview by phone.


----------



## polo.gloria@ymail.com (Mar 2, 2016)

*CPC-A coder available to work*

Hi-

My name is Gloria and I have CPC-A and IC-10, I am available to work remote asap.  My cell is 786-556-1824.
Looking forward to speaking with you.
Gloria





CLBLUE said:


> We are looking for E/M, Cardiology and multi-specialty coders. There are 4 positions currently open.
> 
> Position: Onsite Full Time Permanent or Contract Medical Coder
> 
> ...


----------

